# Does Kenyon Martin have a "twitch"?



## Damian Necronamous

In TNT's interview after Game 3, Cheryl Miller was talking to Kenyon Martin. Three times during the interview, it looked like he had a "twitch". 

His eyes quickly rolled into the back of his head, he looked up and he kind of bit down hard. It looked weird.

Does anyone know if he has some kind of "twitch" or anything like that?


----------



## digital jello

Yes.

He stuttered badly as a child and he needs to stop and think and control his thoughts-to-mouth action.

Speech impediment.


----------



## Tom

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Yes.
> 
> He stuttered badly as a child and he needs to stop and think and control his thoughts-to-mouth action.
> 
> Speech impediment.


it stunted his growth as a player dealing with it, that is why it took him longer than most to develop. BUT NOW...he has turned into a BAD *** YELLOW BOY!(as his tatto says)


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> In TNT's interview after Game 3, Cheryl Miller was talking to Kenyon Martin. Three times during the interview, it looked like he had a "twitch".
> 
> His eyes quickly rolled into the back of his head, he looked up and he kind of bit down hard. It looked weird.
> 
> Does anyone know if he has some kind of "twitch" or anything like that?


I saw that and I was wondering if he has turettes syndrome like Rauf had.


----------



## Petey

You know, he used that as inspiration when he was growing up. The way he has grown in the NBA without anyone saying anything about it? Oh my imagine if anyone did.

-Petey


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> You know, he used that as inspiration when he was growing up. The way he has grown in the NBA without anyone saying anything about it? Oh my imagine if anyone did.
> 
> -Petey


Geez, I was just wondering.


----------



## fried chicken

feel sorry  for k mart


----------



## Charlie Brown

> Originally posted by <b>fried chicken</b>!
> feel sorry  for k mart


Why?


----------



## Raptor15

You know what, I got something similar. As far as I know my eyes don't roll back into my head though but...  

Jeez man its hard to explain.

Basically with me occasionally I can't say a certain word, honestly its as simple as that!


With me its with words beginning with 'A' and 'M' mostly. Sometimes its really bad and other times you don't have any problems at all.

Its alright though no ones going to pick on KMart or me are they!  

BTW, just like to give KMart some appreciation for his play in the playoffs- outstanding m8!


----------



## Rollydog

I believe that he does have Tourette's. At least this is what I've gotten from different articles. Contrary to popular opinion, Tourette's usually does not make you scream out vulgarities and stuff like that... just twitch. Though it may have other effects on his temperment.


----------



## schub

> Originally posted by <b>Rollydog</b>!
> I believe that he does have Tourette's. At least this is what I've gotten from different articles. Contrary to popular opinion, Tourette's usually does not make you scream out vulgarities and stuff like that... just twitch. Though it may have other effects on his temperment.


It's just a stutter.


----------



## NYCbballFan

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> It's just a stutter.


I know stutterers who handle their speech impediments worse than him. Especially as a public figure, it's admirable how Martin doesn't back down or hide from his speech impediment.

The guy's married with children, he's rich and about ready to become a lot richer, he's part of a quality team, and he's doing what he loves for a living and doing it well. I don't feel sorry for him in the least.


----------



## jokeaward

Who's Rauf?

-nevermind-


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER

MAHMOUD ABDUL RAUF


----------

